# Drew's Famous CD's



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw on Spirit Halloween.com that Drew Famous had a lot of cd's on the site and many people have told me there sound effects are good.  Does anyone else have them? What are the best's ones? I saw Echoes from the grave is out of stock, does anyone know where else I can find it?


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anyone know what cd's I'm talking about?

Here's a front cover of the cd.http://www.spirithalloween.com/images/spirit/products/processed/01079961.zoom.a.jpg

I wonder where else I can find this cd.


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

I got a few at Walmart, I think. Sorry, can't remember the names. One was a double disc set.
But beware, they recycle material a lot.


----------

